# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  PACCIN Conference April 7-8, 2017 at the Modern Art Museum in Fort Worth, Texas

## rebecca

Hello PACCIN, 





Artemis Fine Art Services would like to attend the upcoming conference and would like to find out more details about registering and costs. 
Thank you for your time! 







Best Regards, 




Rebecca

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Information for the Preparators Conference will be coming out shortly here on the website, on the listserv and our socal media outlets. Looking forward to having our conference this spring!

----------


## jlatane

Announcing the PACCIN Prep Conference 2017 
At the Modern Art Museum in Fort Worth, Texas
Friday - Saturday, April 7 - 8, 2017

Join us for two days of presentations around the theme of Learning through Failure, and back of house tours of local museums. Topics include success and failure of installation hardware in earthquakes, measuring environmental, shock and vibration performance of crates, cultivating diverse teams, and many practical tips on materials and techniques. If you would like to be a presenter, submit proposals to Julia Latané at jlatane@thebroad.org by February 1st.

Conference admission is $100 for members, $125 for nonmembers (or sign up to be a member for $25, and get admission to the conference for $100). Registration begins on January 23rd. More details, coming soon. 

Who are preparators and art handlers? We invite you to make a 5 minute long or less presentation on how you became a prep. You can make a short film, a power point, or a pecha kucha (http://www.pechakucha.org/watch 20 slides for 20 seconds each) style presentation. Submit finished presentations to jlatane@thebroad.org by March 1st. We will choose some for PACCIN’s website, FaceBook, and LinkedIn pages.

Julia Latane
PACCIN Programs Chair

----------


## jlatane

Hi everyone,

Registration is now available for the PACCIN Prep Conference 2017 on the web page: http://www.paccin.org/content.php?369-PACCIN-Prep-Con

The Bruce and Chris Metro Scholarship for the PACCIN Preparator Conference 2017 awards $500 to one PACCIN member in good standing who may not otherwise be able to attend the conference. To apply, fill out the conference registration form, check the box stating that you wish to apply for the scholarship, and answer the question posed. To be eligible for the scholarship, your registration must be received by midnight Eastern time, February 28th, 2017. Applicants will be notified by email by midnight Eastern time, March 6, 2017.

We are also still reviewing presentation proposals, and accepting “who we are” submissions. See web page for more details.

Julia Latané

PACCIN programs chair

----------


## harper.zachary

Hello Julia and Conference planners,
Are there any more details regarding the schedule for Saturday... I'd like to book a flight for that evening but don't want to miss anything that may be happening later that day.

Many thanks!
Zachary

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Zachary,

The conference runs from 8:30 AM to 5 PM each day. On Saturday afternoon we are working on a few musuem tours that will allow everyone a "behinds the scene" view of those museums. I hope that helps answer your question.

Mark Wamaling
PACCIN Chair

----------


## Mark Wamaling

On another note, a few of you have been asking about the content for the conference. We have been going through the proposals we recieved and should have a schedule out by the week of 2/20. Until then, the details posted on the conference page gives you a good idea of most of the topics that will be presented and more will be added.

----------


## jlatane

Hello everyone—we are pleased to announce the line-up for this year’s prep conference…
*
April 7 & 8, 2017 PACCIN Prep Conference at the Modern Art Museum of Fort Worth*
*
Sessions Include:*
Sarah Titheridge, ArtTechSpace Ltd: *Social Media—Making mistakes for all the world to (sea) see*
Vincent Beltran and Rita Gomez, J. Paul Getty Museum: *Measuring Environmental, Shock, and Vibration performance of crates*
Brent Powell, Private Consultant, author of _Collection Care: An Illustrated Handbook for the Care and Handling of Cultural Objects_: *Preparation/Profession History to Professional Development*
Jeff Isaacs, Takiya: *Earthquake aftermath: How different types of 2D installation methods fared through earthquakes in Japan*
Alexi Chisler, Natural History Museum of Los Angeles County: *Designing/using a wiki, a ticketing system, and project management software to track exhibition maintenance tasks in a hundred year old building*
Mark Wamaling, Artex, and Julia Latané, The Broad: *Building diversity and incl**usion in prep crews*
Ashley McGrew, Cantor Art Center at Stanford University: *Introduction to the STASH site with sample presentations* 
Ashley McGrew, Cantor Art Center at Stanford University, and others: *Quick prep ti**ps on materials and techniques*
BJ Farrar, J. Paul Getty Museum: *Successes and Failures in 3D Scanning and Fabrication for Mounts*
Dexter Nelson and Jarod Atkinson, Museum of the Bible: *What a Pane in the Stained Glass: Dismantling and packing Tiffany stained glass windows for transit*
Sean Harrison, Bullock Texas State History Museum: *Breaking ! = ? Bad: How to respond, address, and assimilate unintentional loss by human error*
Antonio Addari, Arteria Srl and Marc Bongaarts, Stedelijk: *Moving Artwork into Venice, Italy: What you should know before shipping to Venice*
Richard Hinson, Museum of Fine Arts Houston: *An Unconventional Move*
Pablo Brouwer and Humberto Del Rio, RLA Conservation of Art & Architecture: *Practical Collaborations between Technicians and Conservators*
Kevin Marshall, J. Paul Getty Museum: *Year in Review: Significant Security Incidents*
Marc Bongaarts, Stedelijk Museum: *About SBMK—The Foundation for the Conservation of Contemporary Art (Dutch abbreviation: SBMK)* 

Plus lunchtime conversations:
· Materials and their uses in display, storage, and packing
· Installation techniques
· Career development
· Lighting, AV, time-based media, and other technology

Also a Friday evening event sponsored by Artex Fine Art Services, Displays Unlimited, TYart LLC and True Vue, Inc.!

And behind the scenes tours at area museums!

More details coming soon!
Register here: http://www.paccin.org/content.php?369-PACCIN-Prep-Con

Hope to see you there,
Julia

Julia Latané
PACCIN Programs Chair

Head Preparator

The Broad

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Now that we have the schedule posted I hope anyone who has not signed up for the conference will consider joining us. We still have plenty of room for more people to attend and the dealine for applying for one of the two scholarships is coming up this Tuesday, 2/28/2017. Each scholarship provides $500 to cover travel expenses and your registration is free. 

Regardless if you are attending or cannot attend, I urge everyone to partipate in our "Who We Are" project. All you need to do is create a short video telling us 1) how you got into the profession and 2) what parts of your job you like the most? During the conference we will be sharing these videos during the breaks and then afterwards we will share them on this website. So it is your chance to speak up and let the PACCIN community know who you are.

----------


## alavery

My schedule suddenly opened up and I have a window to come to the conference, but I see registration is full.  Any chance of late registration, or a cancellation list?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Will pass your name on but as I understand it the list is already really long. Hopefully next time? Also post here if you want to help put together an event in your area. Local events bring professional colleagues that work close to each other together. Many have never met and others just don't have an opportunity in everyday life to interact. PACCIN can support you in making an opportunity like this come together.

----------


## mirriam1

Super, I was looking for what you described. Thanks for the help !

----------


## Pop Alexandra

Will any conference be organised in 2022? I'd love to attend on behalf of Artys Transit.

----------


## Mark Wamaling

Sorry, but we had our conference on May 12-13th of this year. We are posting the videos of those presentations on this website.

----------

